# Visa stamping at VFS Mumbai



## Upala (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello,
I am about to receive my visa grant letter. Please help me in knowing what documents I need to take with me and do I need all three of family who will be granted visa shall visit the VFS office Mumbai together. Generally, what time would it take for stamping?
Thanks in advance


----------



## anto (Mar 25, 2010)

Upala said:


> Hello,
> I am about to receive my visa grant letter. Please help me in knowing what documents I need to take with me and do I need all three of family who will be granted visa shall visit the VFS office Mumbai together. Generally, what time would it take for stamping?
> Thanks in advance



Hi,

You don't need to take your family members. Just take all passports and the hard copy of the grant letter which will be sent to your mail box. They'll charge Rs 300/head or Rs 200/head for multiple passports. The latter will apply in our case.
I went in the morning 10 AM. So I hope it would be available upto 5 pm in the evening. You can go there from Mon to Fri and the office lies in the western line. I don't remember the station but you can refer the website. You just submit all the passport and get the receipt from them. I submitted on Monday and got it after 3 days on Thursday. The courier person will ask for the copy of your passport. Hence you take photocopy of your passport before submitting at VFS office.


----------



## Upala (Apr 14, 2010)

anto said:


> Hi,
> 
> You don't need to take your family members. Just take all passports and the hard copy of the grant letter which will be sent to your mail box. They'll charge Rs 300/head or Rs 200/head for multiple passports. The latter will apply in our case.
> I went in the morning 10 AM. So I hope it would be available upto 5 pm in the evening. You can go there from Mon to Fri and the office lies in the western line. I don't remember the station but you can refer the website. You just submit all the passport and get the receipt from them. I submitted on Monday and got it after 3 days on Thursday. The courier person will ask for the copy of your passport. Hence you take photocopy of your passport before submitting at VFS office.


Hi anto,

Thanks for the awesome help. The perticular idea of taking a photocopy - is great advice.

thanks again.:clap2:


----------



## naveen_pnc (Feb 2, 2010)

anto said:


> Hi,
> 
> You don't need to take your family members. Just take all passports and the hard copy of the grant letter which will be sent to your mail box. They'll charge Rs 300/head or Rs 200/head for multiple passports. The latter will apply in our case.
> I went in the morning 10 AM. So I hope it would be available upto 5 pm in the evening. You can go there from Mon to Fri and the office lies in the western line. I don't remember the station but you can refer the website. You just submit all the passport and get the receipt from them. I submitted on Monday and got it after 3 days on Thursday. The courier person will ask for the copy of your passport. Hence you take photocopy of your passport before submitting at VFS office.



Hi,

Thanks for your information. We need to take only hard copy of grant letter or soft copy would be OK?. Any idea.....


----------



## anto (Mar 25, 2010)

naveen_pnc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your information. We need to take only hard copy of grant letter or soft copy would be OK?. Any idea.....


Hi 

You need to take the hard copy and submit it along with the passport. The courier person will return both the passport and grant letter copy after stamping.


----------



## jig21nesh (Mar 13, 2009)

anto said:


> Hi
> 
> You need to take the hard copy and submit it along with the passport. The courier person will return both the passport and grant letter copy after stamping.


At VFS, Its really clear cut process. Just submit the passports and grant letter. they will ask you to fill up one form (just address and stuff). you can track your application on their website. For us they charge 434 (family category) for me and my wife's passport. 

Regards
Jiggy


----------



## wiz (Apr 19, 2010)

jig21nesh said:


> At VFS, Its really clear cut process. Just submit the passports and grant letter. they will ask you to fill up one form (just address and stuff). you can track your application on their website. For us they charge 434 (family category) for me and my wife's passport.
> 
> Regards
> Jiggy


yep! VFS is a hasslefree thing. mine was done in 2 days and it charged me 300 bucks!


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Naveen,

I suggest you to also visit "VISA Stamping Process" thread for more information.

All the best!



naveen_pnc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your information. We need to take only hard copy of grant letter or soft copy would be OK?. Any idea.....


----------

